# 1970 2500 For Sale



## 303patrickn (Sep 10, 2013)

1970 2500 for sale in Denver. Recent rebuild of the carbs and cleaned up exterior. Needs seats and transmission attention. Starts, drives and stops but automatic transmission need a little help. New tail lights and blinkers. Newer tires and fresh coat of matte white. I removed the front bumper but will include in sale.

If interested please call 
303.257.9595


----------

